

Win a free ticket to JSConf 2011 in Portland (Shopify API contest) - edwardog
https://gist.github.com/922300

======
showtimeshane
What do we have to do to get it? I definitely want to try and get it if
possible.

Thanks!

Shane

------
changinglanes
I’d love to get my hands on a ticket!

------
omarrodsob
I want a ticket!

------
Baldur
How?

